# NED Artiste ???



## NED (15 Mars 2006)

Bonjour
Je m'appelle NED
Je suis un peintre
J'ai fondé le groupe Le 9eme Concept
et nous faisons plein d'art dans le monde
Nous avons un site
www.9eme.net


Voici quelques bouquins sur nous












_*Mais ma spécialité au delà de faire des toiles c'est ceci :*_


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2006)

L'enfoiré !!!!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2006)

Et bien, voilà une bonne entrée en matière. 
Bienvenue dans portfolio Ned.


----------



## ederntal (16 Mars 2006)

N'oublies pas ta plus belle création


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

Oui c'est vrai :
l'adresse de toutes les photo de ce Mac customisé c'est :
*ICI !!*


----------



## benao (16 Mars 2006)

bravissimo!!!
pour ma part, j'aime bien le petit bouquin carré de la série "designers"!!


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

benao a dit:
			
		

> bravissimo!!!
> pour ma part, j'aime bien le petit bouquin carré de la série "designers"!!



Ouaip !
Celui-là :





Dans toutes les bonnes librairies, et à la fnac aussi...
Un bon résumé de notre travail.
Mais vivement un prochain bouquin plus recent.
on va peut-être le réediter avec des nouveaux boulots dedans.


----------



## dool (20 Mars 2006)

Ca y est, tu t'es décidé à faire ta pub dans tous les forums !!! :mouais:  :love: 

Je vais encore raler mais...arrête avec ces fesses !!!!!!  

Ah nan c'est pas la dessus que je voulais raler  ...c'est sur la construction du site ! Ca viens pas vite ! :rateau: "ventes ventes ventes" !!!!




Et mon ibook attend sa place dans ce fil !


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2006)

Je reviens de vacances,
La toscane sous la pluie pendant une semaine c'est un VRAI concept artistique...GRRR
Bref,
Des news très bientôt !


----------



## NED (3 Avril 2006)

NED et ses acolytes
se reunissent pour une grande EXPO collective à PARIS
------
Les "vieux" du 9eme Concept et plein d'autres artistes urbains
se mettent en scene sur des affiches...

===================
AUX ARTS CITOYENS
du 12 au 22 Avril 2006
Espace Blancs-Manteaux
rue Vieille du temple
75004 PARIS
=======================





Plus de renseignements sur :
http://www.artdanslaville.com/aac/aac00.htm

​


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

Merci !


----------



## jahrom (4 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'enfoiré !!!!!!!




Ya des métiers qui ennervent...  

C'est comme le mec qui est titilleur de tétons des danseuses du Lido...


----------



## NED (8 Avril 2006)

POUR "AUX ARTS CITOYENS"
vernissage Mardi 11 avril a 18h30
Pour ceux que ça interresse...y'aura aussi de la Déspé !
 ​


----------



## ederntal (8 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> POUR "AUX ARTS CITOYENS"
> vernissage Mardi 11 avril a 18h30
> Pour ceux que ça interresse...y'aura aussi de la Déspé !
> ​



hummm j'adorerai y être mais ça fait loin 
Si je passe le dernier jour (le 22) tu seras la pour faire un petit coucou  ?


----------



## dool (12 Avril 2006)

The Master stikes again...






:love:


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2006)

C'est le tien ? 

Très réussi en tous cas


----------



## ederntal (12 Avril 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> The Master stikes again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tip top... on veux plus de foto... c'est peind comment dessus ?
Ton ibook irait trop bien avec mon classic


----------



## dool (12 Avril 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> tip top... on veux plus de foto... c'est peind comment dessus ?
> Ton ibook irait trop bien avec mon classic



C'est d'la triche, c'est pas peint ! :rose: D'où un léger défaut qui ne se voit que si on le sait ! :rateau: L'inconvénient de la distance...bien qu'un ibook soit plus pratique à balader qu'une table mais ça c'est un private joke !


----------



## NED (12 Avril 2006)

Pas très évidant le double post avec l'autre...hummm
Faudrais que je fasse 2 trucs a chaque fois, 1 pour le portfolio et 1 pour la clan....


----------



## ederntal (12 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Pas très évidant le double post avec l'autre...hummm
> Faudrais que je fasse 2 trucs a chaque fois, 1 pour le portfolio et 1 pour la clan....



Bah je t'envoie un 2e mac dès demain... je suis sûr que dool est aussi partante


----------



## dool (12 Avril 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Bah je t'envoie un 2e mac dès demain... je suis sûr que dool est aussi partante



Et comment !!! Sauf que je suis pas sûre qu'il accepte ma chiantise pour une revanche !!!  :love:


----------



## NED (12 Avril 2006)

Ca va vous coûter la peau du derch, car le 1er pour "la vitrine" c'est kado pour ma Doolette mais apres, ça douille le sticker personnalisé aux mesures exactes de votre machine.
:style:


----------



## dool (12 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca va vous coûter la peau du derch, car le 1er pour "la vitrine" c'est kado pour ma Doolette mais apres, ça douille le sticker personnalisé aux mesures exactes de votre machine.
> :style:



Ouais ben dans ce cas t'as pas interêt à te planter dans l'impression ou autre, et ne pas laisser de bande blanche !!!!    :rose:

Pour faire cracher la monnaie, faudra que tu travailles non bourré ! Et çaaaaaa.... !!!   :love:


----------



## rim (19 Avril 2006)

je vois que t'as choisi du support de qualité pour ton body painting ! eh eh !


----------



## NED (28 Avril 2006)

Un petit aperçu de ma serie d'affiches pour l'expo Aux arts citoyens :

l'image est là, trop grosse pour être affichée


----------



## dool (28 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Un petit aperçu de ma serie d'affiches pour l'expo Aux arts citoyens :
> 
> l'image est là, trop grosse pour être affichée




Oh ! J'ai un tit bout de l'affiche sur mon nibook !  :love:


----------



## NED (29 Avril 2006)

Un nouvel essai avec un fichier moins lourd :
 





​


----------



## tirhum (29 Avril 2006)

private joke....


d'après ce que j'ai crû comprendre t'aime bien ce que fait Olivier Vatine ?!....


----------



## NED (1 Mai 2006)

Rhaa c'est trop petit.
Faudrait qu'on m'explique comment mettre des images plus grosses sans que ça pèse pas trop lourd.
Sur Imageshack ca transforme automatiquement en petite image...pfff

Bon sinon allez là :
http://homepage.mac.com/snedellec/PhotoAlbum6.html

et demandez " demarrez le diaporama"
Vous verrez le fichier de manière plus précise !


----------



## ederntal (2 Mai 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Rhaa c'est trop petit.
> Faudrait qu'on m'explique comment mettre des images plus grosses sans que ça pèse pas trop lourd.
> Sur Imageshack ca transforme automatiquement en petite image...pfff
> 
> ...



En situation ça donnait ça : 











L'expo était très sympa d'ailleurs, le principe (achat de carnet vierge et dédicasse) est


----------



## NED (4 Mai 2006)

_*Exposition à la Galerie des enfants du Centre Pompidou 
"Tête à tête" du 8 février au 4 septembre 2006
Intervention du 9eme Concept le dimanche 7 mai*_

L'exposition Tête à Tête propose un dialogue entre des oeuvres du Centre Pompidou et du Musée du Louvre dans une scénographie interactive destinée au jeune public de 5 à 12 ans.
Confrontés à des oeuvres d'époques et de styles différents, les jeunes visiteurs découvrent les différentes formes de représentation de la tête humaine : têtes dessinées, sculptées, filmées ou photographiées, têtes anonymes ou célèbres, de toutes les formes, dans toutes les matières...


_*Dans le cadre de cette exposition, le 9eme Concept interviendra le dimanche 7 mai de 15h à 18h  lors des événements gratuits tous les 1ers dimanches de chaque mois Les impromptus.
*_

Impromptu 9eme Concept - Face à Face - Accueil des jeunes de 6 à 16 ans - 15h à 18h
Une baie vitrée sert de planche à dessin pour faire le portrait, sur rhodoïd, de celui ou celle qui vous fait face. Les portraits sont ensuite présentés avec ceux réalisés par les artistes du 9eme Concept, qui dessinent au côté du public pendant laprès-midi. 
Entrée libre, sans réservation.


www.9eme.net
www.cnac-gp.fr




​


----------



## NED (6 Mai 2006)

ON VOUS ATTEND TOUS A BEAUBOURG !!
demain après-midi..
Amenez les enfants, la mamie, le chien...
 ​


----------



## NED (14 Mai 2006)

_*Merci !!!
Vous etes venus nombreux a Beaubourg !
Plus de 300 dessins !
Bravo à tous...
===========

Quelques photos de l'atelier ICI !!!

=======
   ​*_


----------



## NED (14 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> private joke....
> 
> 
> d'après ce que j'ai crû comprendre t'aime bien ce que fait Olivier Vatine ?!....



OUI j'adore son travail.
J'aimerais bien être dans son Label SerieB..un jour peut-être... 

Je fais aussi les bouteilles DESPERADOS collector avec le 9eme CONCEPT.
Cette année Steph, Jerk, Mambo et moi-même (les vieux quoi) s'y sont colés.
Resultat : 4 nouvelles 33 cl.......3 nouvelles 65 cl.un pack 33 cl...et un canette.

Les premières 65 cl débarquent dans vos grandes surfaces !!!!
ATTRAPPEZ-LES AVANT QUE LES STOCK S'EPUISENT !!!





les 33cl et la canette suivront je vous annoncerai les sorties en bars et magasins...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Juin 2006)

C'est pas humain.... fait trop chaud là.......
Bon, c'est chouette quand même.... ma préférée, celle de droite. 

(Vous devriez...bla bla......................................................................................à NED)

P.S : T'as toujours mon adresse ??!! Tu fais les échantillons gratuits ?


----------



## NED (3 Septembre 2006)

9EME CONCEPT / DESPERADOS
*OPÉRATION SÉRIE LIMITÉE "HORS CADRE"*
DE JUIN À OCTOBRE 2006

*Pour la 8eme année consécutive, les artistes du collectif 9eme Concept ont investi la bouteille Desperados avec leurs créations.*

Cette année *Ned,Stéphane Carricondo, Jerk 45,  et Flavien "mambo" Demarigny *
ont décliné leurs créations sur 3 formats de produit, disponibles dans les rayons de supermarchés de juin à octobre 2006 :
- la bouteille 33cl : 4 modèles différents à collectionner
- la bouteille 65cl : 3 modèles différents a collectionner
- la canette 50cl

_La bouteille 33 cl série limitée sera aussi proposée 
dans une sélection de 1000 établissements en France (bar, club, discothèques...)._

=============================================



=============================================

L' abus d'alcool est dangeureux pour la santé, a consomer avec moderation​


----------



## dool (3 Septembre 2006)

Mais quel mégalo !!! T'as pas pu t'empêcher de mettre ta tronche ??!!   :love: 

Ca fait quand meme depuis le debut que je pense à en acheter mais bizarrement dans mon état je passe plus devant le rayon alcool et j'oublie a chaque fois..... 
Bon je vais essayer de completer ma collec'....qui n'est composée que de la bouteille de Mambo d'il y a quelques années déjà..... ;D 


:love: En tout cas encore du beau boulot les gars !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Septembre 2006)

Bravo les gars


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2006)

Tiens, j'ai bu la canette de droite avant-hier


----------



## Nonylus (12 Septembre 2006)

Tr&#232;s beau .. et tr&#232;s bon


----------



## NED (13 Septembre 2006)

LES &#201;TIQUETTES DEBARQUENT !!!
_* sur une id&#233;e du collectif 9eme concept*_ 

 //////////////////////// 

*Le blog des &#233;tiquettes :* _*&#233;tiquettes9*_
 //////////////////////// 

_* Le concept des &#233;tiquettes *_
 Le 9eme Concept intervient plastiquement depuis pr&#232;s de 15 ans dans > la rue sur des supports et avec des techniques vari&#233;s : affiches, > stickers, fanions, collages... Pour la rentr&#233;e 2006, le collectif > d&#233;veloppe une nouvelle action, &#224; dimension internationale, en  allant &#224; l&#8217;assaut de la rue avec des &#233;tiquettes r&#233;alis&#233;es par > 17 artistes. 

_*Un exercice de style a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;fini en commun :
*_ r&#233;aliser sur un > format A3 une &#339;uvre originale en utilisant crayon noir, sanguine et > encre de chine. Chaque dessin a ensuite &#233;t&#233; scann&#233; pour pouvoir > &#234;tre imprim&#233;. Au dos de chaque &#233;tiquette figure un prix variable > et fictif (009&#8364;, 109&#8364;, 69&#8364;, 16/9&#8364;, 99&#8364 suscitant une > r&#233;flexion sur la valeur de l'&#339;uvre offerte et de la chose > &#233;tiquett&#233;e. 

Toutes ces &#233;tiquettes sont accroch&#233;es avec des &#233;lastiques > partout dans la rue, sur le mobilier urbain, les portes, les > v&#233;hicules, sans rien d&#233;t&#233;riorer. Les images ainsi offertes au > regard apportent une dimension po&#233;tique &#224; la ville. Des > &#233;tiquettes vierges sont aussi propos&#233;es pour laisser au public la > libert&#233; d&#8217;intervenir. 

 En tout, 19000 &#233;tiquettes de format 18x10cm sont &#233;dit&#233;es. 






 //////////////////////// 

*Accrochage collectif d'&#233;tiquettes au Printemps Nation 
 Les artistes du collectif r&#233;aliseront un accrochage d'&#233;tiquettes > dans les rayons du Printemps Nation le Jeudi 14 septembre &#224; partir > 17h. *

*Printemps Nation 
 21-25 Cours de Vincennes 
 75020 Paris 
 M° Nation *

//////////////////////// 

* Les artistes* 
St&#233;phane Carricondo, Jerk45, Ned, Flavien "Mambo" Demarigny, > BigJul, J&#233;r&#244;me Molard, Al&#235;xone, Veenom, Cl&#233;ment Laurentin, > Romain Froquet, Ankhone, Mast, T&#246;ma, Olivia, Malou, Mery, et en invit&#233; sp&#233;cial :Speedy Graphito. 

//////////////////////// ​


----------



## dool (13 Septembre 2006)

Oh Paris, paris, tu paris que je te quiiiitttee ! ... j'observe ça de la "province" (car même san francisco ça fait loin pour moi !) et je salue l'action !  
Encore une belle inspiration qui n'a pas de prix !!!



PS : Tu pourrais mettre un lien sous l'adresse du blog petit filou !


----------



## NED (13 Septembre 2006)

Ayé le lien est fait !
Ajoutez vos commentaires et venez collectioner les étiquettes dans la rue!
​


----------



## ederntal (23 Septembre 2006)

Elles sont magnifiques vos étiquettes... J'ai reussis a chopper les 3/4 d'entres elles 
J'ai hate de les accrocher chez moi 

Encore un bien beau travail de votre part


----------



## NED (23 Septembre 2006)

Le lien de l'image marche plus, je la remet en ligne...





​


----------



## waïe (23 Septembre 2006)

salut ned.
petite question: pour les non parisiens, les petits brestois qui n'ont pas l'occaz d'avoir des evenements comme ca pr&#233; de chez eux, y'a t il un moyen de se procurer la collection d'etiquettes?
ca ferait plaisir car elles m'ont l'air vraiment terrible.
tcho
jf
woozQUINESAITPASQUESONEMAILENLIGNESIONNEVEUTPASDESPAMliveevil@hotmail.fr


----------



## NED (24 Septembre 2006)

waïe a dit:


> salut ned.
> petite question: pour les non parisiens, les petits brestois qui n'ont pas l'occaz d'avoir des evenements comme ca pré de chez eux, y'a t il un moyen de se procurer la collection d'etiquettes?
> ca ferait plaisir car elles m'ont l'air vraiment terrible.
> tcho
> jf



Humm...oui je pense mais il y a un stock très limité. je vois si on peut mettre un prix pour la collec complete dans un blister. On se joint par MP pour voir ça...


----------



## ederntal (24 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Le lien de l'image marche plus, je la remet en ligne...
> 
> _on ne cite pas mon gwenedais (venette ? )_
> 
> ​



Ca serait cool aussi une page web ou elles sont toutes scann&#233;es dans cette qualit&#233;e
J'aimerai bien voir a quoi ressemble celles que j'ai pas trouv&#233; dans les rues parisiennes


----------



## NED (25 Septembre 2006)

Nous n'avons pas assez de stocks pour envoyer en privé les étiquettes (même si c'est pas énorme), mais on a des envois presse et d'autres spots a faire dont Londres demain et après-demain...il nous en reste très peu en fait.

Donc pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas les voir en vrai en voici un petit florilège :





dans l'ordre : BigJul, Clement, Ankh, Veenom et Jay....

La suite au prochain épisode....


----------



## guytantakul (26 Septembre 2006)

C'est du plus mauvais au meilleur ?


----------



## NED (27 Septembre 2006)

La suite....






Donc Alexone, Mambo, Stef Carricondo, Jerk et Moi même....


----------



## Virpeen (27 Septembre 2006)

Encore une fois un superbe boulot...  :love:


----------



## dool (29 Septembre 2006)

Je le met ici sans demander l'avis des intéressés mais j'aime bien cette photo et elle doit avoir sa place ici !


----------



## NED (29 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Je le met ici sans demander l'avis des intéressés mais j'aime bien cette photo et elle doit avoir sa place ici !



Yess !!! trop bien !
mais il la sort d'ou celle là le tigre? il m'a rien dit, c'était dans quel fil?


----------



## dool (29 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Yess !!! trop bien !
> mais il la sort d'ou celle là le tigre? il m'a rien dit, c'était dans quel fil?




Autoportrait coco !


----------



## NED (9 Octobre 2006)

coco?


----------



## NED (9 Octobre 2006)

Je prepare une plaque en m&#233;tal, ptin je me fous de la bombe partout l&#224;....
d&#233;coupe, per&#231;age, transfert cellulose, puis retouche acrylique.
>>>>>>> CA ARRIVE BIENTOT


----------



## Virpeen (9 Octobre 2006)

On attend...


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2006)

J'ma coupado lé ptit doigt avé la plakouzzze !
ptin, zut.....et pi j'ai brulé mon transfert avec le fer à repasser, donc j'en refait un.....:rose: 
ca va viendre vous zinkeketez po....


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2006)

Mais Ayeeeeeeeuuuuuuu !


----------



## Virpeen (10 Octobre 2006)

On ne peut pas croire à quel point ton boulot est dangereux, en fait...:rose:


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> On ne peut pas croire à quel point ton boulot est dangereux, en fait...:rose:



Ouais, même que cette semaine j'ai choppé un gros Rhube, parceque l'atelier a Vincennes n'est pas chauffé et qu'avec le petit chauffage au fiul domestique là, ba il chauffe trèèès moyennement 150m2.
Bref c'est Super dur la vie d'artiste...... 

*Bon voilà ce que ça donne :







*
C'est un début hein, un essai. Vos commentaires justement seront les bienvenus pour faire avancer le schilblick.....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Octobre 2006)

On voit bien le sang !


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> On voit bien le sang !



Ouais il a marroné en coagulant....:mouais:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Octobre 2006)

C'est toujours plus sympa avec de la mati&#232;re  ....   J'&#233;sp&#232;re que t'as pas pr&#233;vu d'en faire toute une d&#233;clinaison, avec 5 litres tu vas &#234;tre vite &#224; sec !


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Ba !
J'en garde 1 litre sous le coude,
je le met en pot,
Et puis je me recoupe un ou deux doigts toute les 2 semaines,
ca laisse le temps de se renouveller....


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2006)

Une autre !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Octobre 2006)

C'est quoi exactement...? Diff&#233;rentes cases d'une bd que t'as d&#233;j&#224; cr&#233;e ?

Autre question, t'aurais pas fais un truc pour une pub alcatel r&#233;cemment ?


----------



## NED (17 Octobre 2006)

Ce sont des essais.
Pour voir un peu comment ca tient en cases, mais y'a pas d'histoire vraiment  pens&#233;e.
Sinon oui je pr&#233;pare un roman graphique.
J'ai un sc&#233;nar et tout. Depuis un an, Machbeth (Aur&#233;lien Morini&#232;re) me conseille pour formater ma Bd. Cependant les contraintes &#233;conomique du format Bd "classique" m'emp&#232;chent de faire exactement ce que je veux et surtout les protocoles de pr&#233;paration sont fastidieux, pour arriver &#224; un r&#233;sultat qui n'est pas du NED, je m'amuse pas.
Donc j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de le faire "plus simple" en peignant de grandes toiles qui seront mes planches en fait. Un peu &#224; la Sergio Toppi.
Je vais faire des essais pour voir comment ca fonctionne, sur quelques toiles. Et si &#231;a me plait et que je prend du plaisir, je reformaterai mon sc&#233;nar original de mani&#232;re plus synth&#233;tique pour l'adapter &#224; cette technique.
Y'a du pain sur la planche.
Ces tests sur plaque en m&#233;tal sont des "brouillons" qui n'ont rien &#224; voir mais qui me donnent des pistes d'exp&#233;rimentation.....
 

Heu non j'ai pas fait de pub pour alcatel...:rose:
t'as des images?


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ce sont des essais.
> Pour voir un peu comment ca tient en cases, mais y'a pas d'histoire vraiment  pensée.
> Sinon oui je prépare un roman graphique.
> J'ai un scénar et tout. Depuis un an, Machbeth (Aurélien Morinière) me conseille pour formater ma Bd. Cependant les contraintes économique du format Bd "classique" m'empèchent de faire exactement ce que je veux et surtout les protocoles de préparation sont fastidieux, pour arriver à un résultat qui n'est pas du NED, je m'amuse pas.
> ...


Ben... t'es pas rendu, mon grand !!..... :afraid: :casse:
lâche pas l'morceau; ça vaut le coup !!...  :love:


----------



## NED (18 Janvier 2007)

Je me suis acheté une nouvelle palette graphique,
je teste un petit peu :





​


----------



## nato kino (18 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Bon voilà ce que ça donne :
> 
> http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/7461/plaquenedshazam1xw0.jpg
> 
> ...



C'est intéressant sur une case (ou planche), un mix de Lichtenstein et de Rauschenberg, maintenant à travailler toute une BD de la sorte... 
Tes "matières" nuisent à la lisibilité de ton sujet premier que sont les personnages dessous et induisent (dans tes essais) des lignes de forces qui s'opposent à celle de ton graphisme, du coup c'est confus. 

Rien n'empêche de travailler tes "cases" sur grand format, Druillet a bien réalisé certaines de ses pages sur des formats grand-aigle, mais rajouter de la matière simplement pour de la matière, sans interaction directe avec le propos de ton graphisme, ça reste un acte gratuit qui perd son sens...

Enfin c'est ce que m'inspire ton image, en essayant de me faire une projection sur un album entier hein. 
En tous cas bonne continuation (et bonnes recherches).


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_NED, tu sais qu'on t'attend ? a
_


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Janvier 2007)

j'tattend aussi


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_


GlobalCut a dit:



			j'tattend aussi 

Cliquez pour agrandir...

c'est pour toi la peinture sur mon étagère ?

_


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Janvier 2007)

toi t'auras pas de jus d'orange


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_


GlobalCut a dit:





toi t'auras pas de jus d'orange 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


c'est pas grave, je préfère le truc blanc que tu rajoutes ! 

_


----------



## NED (18 Janvier 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> C'est int&#233;ressant sur une case (ou planche), un mix de Lichtenstein et de Rauschenberg, maintenant &#224; travailler toute une BD de la sorte...
> Tes "mati&#232;res" nuisent &#224; la lisibilit&#233; de ton sujet premier que sont les personnages dessous et induisent (dans tes essais) des lignes de forces qui s'opposent &#224; celle de ton graphisme, du coup c'est confus.
> 
> Rien n'emp&#234;che de travailler tes "cases" sur grand format, Druillet a bien r&#233;alis&#233; certaines de ses pages sur des formats grand-aigle, mais rajouter de la mati&#232;re simplement pour de la mati&#232;re, sans interaction directe avec le propos de ton graphisme, &#231;a reste un acte gratuit qui perd son sens...
> ...



Merci pour tes pr&#233;cieux conseils. Je suis un peu pris en sandwich entre pictural et graphisme pur. Pour mes planches futures j'ai un nouveau principe qui mettra mieux les personnages en valeur, j'attends les tirages sur toiles, que je vais repeindre. ces toiles seront les planches prises en photo haute def.
Ca sera plus un style roman graphique &#224; la Toppi quoi (enfin je ne m'estime pas aussi bon que ce ma&#238;tre jedi) mais je vais dans cette direction.



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4135745 a dit:
			
		

> _NED, tu sais qu'on t'attend ? a
> _



Ou ca? A nantes avec Roberto? Oui oui on pr&#233;pare ca...t'inkekette...


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_ya l'alxbizar qui t'attend aussi ! 
_


----------



## NED (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4135810 a dit:
			
		

> _ya l'alxbizar qui t'attend aussi !
> _



Ba dites-donc, ca va être touffu le séjour Nantais...


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_


NED a dit:



			Ba dites-donc, ca va être touffu le séjour Nantais...

Cliquez pour agrandir...


c'est vrai que Nantes est gorgée de jolies filles !!  

_


----------



## lufograf (18 Janvier 2007)

Salut O grand maître Jedi  

On va commencer par un peu de flatteries : J'adooooore s'que tu fait ! Vraiment plus je découvre tes toiles... euh ? plaques ? fesses ?... bref plus j'en vois et plus j'aime ! Mais comme le dit nato kino et toi même d'ailleurs il faut peut être réussir à trouver un équilibre entre matières et traits, entre "pictural et graphisme", entre plein et vide...
Ce ne sont que de modestes remarques car je ne connais pas bien le travail de Toppi, mais ce que je trouve fort dans les quelques exemples que j'ai pu en voir c'est le contraste saisissant entre les zones travaillées et des zones de vides. Je trouve ça très graphique, car le trait se nourrit du vide et réciproquement.

Je parait bien impudent de te conseiller, moi pauvre stagiaire (et encore ) Jedi, mais peut être tu gagnerais en impact à épurer légèrement certaines zones.

Quoi qu'il en soit, bravo encore pour tout (tiens ça reste à inventer ça le "coup-de-boule-d'honneur-pour-l'ensemble-de-son-oeuvre"  ) et si il y à séance de peinture sur fesses (ou tout autre rondeurs) près de Nantes, je veux des invitations !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Janvier 2007)

Comment ça y'a un truc à Nantes et on me le dit pas ? :mouais:


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_


GlobalCut a dit:



			Comment ça y'a un truc à Nantes et on me le dit pas ? :mouais:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


si si on te le dira mais ce sera un truc pour graphistes faudra que je prévois de t'héberger quoi 

_


----------



## lufograf (18 Janvier 2007)

Je suis un pauv'nioub :rose: ,   j'ai pas de parrain , j'ai pas de belles fesses rebondies :hein: , je suis pas Nantais  , j'ai pas de filleul et je suis sur Windozz :rateau: (nan, là j'déconne !). 
Mais par contre je suis graphiste :style: ! Y' a moyen de viendre ?!


----------



## NED (18 Janvier 2007)

Jai déjà un filleuil mais si on a le droit a 2 fillot je te parraine moué Lufo !
Si ya que ça.... 
Merci pour les conseils.
Jva tacher de bosser la dessus au fur et à mesure.


----------



## guytantakul (26 Janvier 2007)

Je veux bien venir pour faire des bisous.
C'est moyennement graphique, mais bon... Happening, tout ça... 
Pis je peux faire des dessins aussi s'il le faut vraiment ! 
Car je suis très doué


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2007)

Ouais ouais Guytan! Happening tout &#231;a.....


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2007)

_elle arrive quand cette aes off ?!!   
_


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2007)

A priori le 26 avril, et en plus les motardeux veulent rabouler a Nantes aussi (cf: le fil des 2 roues) !!!
Ca va guincher moi je te le dis!


----------



## guytantakul (27 Janvier 2007)

Aïe! C'est cuit pour mézigues alors... Le 26, c'est l'annif de ma fillette.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Janvier 2007)

Le 26 avril tombe un jeudi, c'est normal Doc ?


----------



## NED (12 Avril 2007)

C'est le 20 avril &#224; Nantes !
Un sujet ouvert *LA*

Bref sinon niveau actualit&#233;, j'ai un petit paquet de pages avec le 9eme concept dans Hmagazine, un tr&#232;s beau canard graphique espagnol &#224; voir *ICI*
Vous pouvez aussi l'acheter en kiosque.


----------



## matthieu2278 (12 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous... Je vien de découvrir ce fil...     

T'es un artiste Ned!!!! Un vrai de vrai.... En chair et en alcoo.... os..    

J'ai une petite question. Compte tu descendre avec ta troupe dans la ville rose? Ou dans ces alentours au moins.... :rose: 

Encore bravo à tooi et à tous les graphistes et autres artistes... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## NED (12 Avril 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> J'ai une petite question. Compte tu descendre avec ta troupe dans la ville rose? Ou dans ces alentours au moins.... :rose:



Peut-être un jour si l'occas se presente, en tous cas j'adooore Toulouse!
Faut que tu montes à paris quand j'exposerai à Beaubourg d'Oct à Dec 2007 !


----------



## matthieu2278 (12 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Peut-être un jour si l'occas se presente, en tous cas j'adooore Toulouse!
> Faut que tu montes à paris quand j'exposerai à Beaubourg d'Oct à Dec 2007 !


 
[Toulousain pur sang /ON] Toulouse... C'est la plus belle ville du monde....   [Toulousain pur sang /OFF]

As tu les dates exactes pour Beaubourg? Je vais essayé de venir :love: :love: ...  Tu vas exposer les 2 mois complets?


----------



## NED (12 Avril 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> As tu les dates exactes pour Beaubourg? Je vais essay&#233; de venir :love: :love: ...  Tu vas exposer les 2 mois complets?



*3 mois !!*
En principe du 5 oct au 5 janv, mais c'est pas confirm&#233; au niveau des dates...


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2007)

Bon &#231;a tombe pas pendant l'Apple Expo, mais y'a le Salon Nautique en d&#233;cembre, &#231;a serait l'occase


----------



## matthieu2278 (12 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> *3 mois !!*
> En principe du 5 oct au 5 janv, mais c'est pas confirm&#233; au niveau des dates...



Tu nous confirmera tout &#231;a grand ma&#238;tre... Je vais me d&#233;brouiller pour venir.

Pour voir si le Ned est aussi vert que son avatar....


----------



## NED (12 Avril 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Bon ça tombe pas pendant l'Apple Expo, mais y'a le Salon Nautique en décembre, ça serait l'occase



Tfaçon si ca se trouve cette année, je vais faire une big presta peinture à l'Apple Expo (c'est en pour parlé)...hi hi !!!


----------



## matthieu2278 (12 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tfaçon si ca se trouve cette année, je vais faire une big presta peinture à l'Apple Expo (c'est en pour parlé)...hi hi !!!



J'ai une question débile...     (Pour pas changer...   )

C'est quand l'apple expo et ou?...


----------



## ederntal (13 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tfaçon si ca se trouve cette année, je vais faire une big presta peinture à l'Apple Expo (c'est en pour parlé)...hi hi !!!



trooooooop coooool


----------



## NED (3 Mai 2007)

Hello a tous !!!
Nedouille et ses comparses viennent mettre de l'art aux champs !!!!

*9EME CONCEPT CHEZ CULTURE BIÈRE
A L'OCCASION DU 9EME ANNIVERSAIRE DU COLLECTOR DESPERADOS *

En mai, Desperados investit Culture Biere et crée l'événement à l'occasion du 9e anniversaire marquant la collaboration entre la marque et le collectif du 9e Concept. De la façade à la galerie en passant par la boutique, retrouvez tout l'univers original et décalé de Desperados.

_*Une animation autour de la nouvelle bouteille collector Desperados est proposée les jeudis et vendredis du mois de mai (jusqu'au 25 mai) de 19h à 21h par 2 artistes du collectif 9eme Concept.*_

Jeudi 3 et vendredi 4 mai > Jerk et Romain Froquet
Jeudi 10 et vendredi 11 mai > Stéphane Carricondo et Alëxone
Jeudi 17 et vendredi 18 mai > Ned et Clément Laurentin
Jeudi 24 et vendredi 25 mai > Veenom et Ankh





Culture Bière
65, Avenue des Champs-Elysées
75008 Paris
M° Franklin Roosevelt / Georges V


----------



## artbeau&sens (31 Mai 2007)

Bonjour ned,
J'ai croisé le 9eme concept du temps de Mike et de Baïfall, cela fait une sacrée longue date, tellement que je ne suis pas sûr que cela figure dans votre biographie ! J'ai même eut une veste noire peinte, et je regrette de ne pas l'avoir gardé tant votre parcours est aujourd'hui illustre et digne d'admiration. Elle vaudrait peut-être chère ?
Je suis content d'avoir retrouvé votre piste sur ce forum et de voir l'orientation de vos travaux qui est très interréssante et riche même si je trouve personnellement que c'est trop brouillon, compliqué gratuitement et au sens rendu confu par tant de diffusion visuelle. M'enfin ! C'est un graphisme proche du publicitaire, un peu "mode" mais peut-on encore parler ainsi quand cela fait tant d'années que cela dure, et avec des sagas telle que desperados !
Ce n'est donc que mon humble avis, et cette même humilité porte mes félicitations pour ce parcours de groupe exemplaire, et qui avec endurance et opiniatreté, tient le pavé !


----------



## NED (1 Juin 2007)

artbeau&sens a dit:


> Bonjour ned,
> J'ai crois&#233; le 9eme concept du temps de Mike et de Ba&#239;fall, cela fait une sacr&#233;e longue date, tellement que je ne suis pas s&#251;r que cela figure dans votre biographie ! J'ai m&#234;me eut une veste noire peinte, et je regrette de ne pas l'avoir gard&#233; tant votre parcours est aujourd'hui illustre et digne d'admiration. Elle vaudrait peut-&#234;tre ch&#232;re ?
> Je suis content d'avoir retrouv&#233; votre piste sur ce forum et de voir l'orientation de vos travaux qui est tr&#232;s interr&#233;ssante et riche m&#234;me si je trouve personnellement que c'est trop brouillon, compliqu&#233; gratuitement et au sens rendu confu par tant de diffusion visuelle. M'enfin ! C'est un graphisme proche du publicitaire, un peu "mode" mais peut-on encore parler ainsi quand cela fait tant d'ann&#233;es que cela dure, et avec des sagas telle que desperados !
> Ce n'est donc que mon humble avis, et cette m&#234;me humilit&#233; porte mes f&#233;licitations pour ce parcours de groupe exemplaire, et qui avec endurance et opiniatret&#233;, tient le pav&#233; !



Ho Ho !  
Mais qui est-tu, pour venir d'aussi loin dans le temps en fesant allusion &#224; Mike ??  
Pur&#233;e c'est loin !! En effet nos blousons peints sont maintenant des colectors &#224; la limite de l'introuvable, bien que nos styles aient bien chang&#233;s depuis.

Le collectif &#224; bien grandi en effet, et &#233;vidament, comme tu le dis nous faisons beaucoup de choses, et du coup, il y a de ce fait une profusion de cr&#233;ations. Cette palette multi disciplinaire fait marcher l'entreprise graphique, et nous a aid&#233; a montrer que la valeur du groupe est dans ses differences : c'est la force d'un collectif comme le notre.
D'un autre c&#244;t&#233; nous sommes engag&#233;s dans une logique d'agence et perdons un peut le fil de la peinture.
Cependant en m&#251;rissant et en vieillissant, nos styles sont affin&#233;s et nous avons pu peindre partout dans le monde gr&#226;ce a nos divers clients. Petit a petit les plus anciens du groupe peuvent, gr&#226;ce &#224; la structure 9eme, devellopper des projets persos en retrouvant le go&#251;t du pinceau. On ne peut pas &#234;tre au four et au moulin.
Nous avons toujours developp&#233; des expos parrall&#232;les pour garder la fibre picturale, mais cette ann&#233;e est tr&#232;s importante pour nous car nous pr&#233;parons Beaubourg pour la rentr&#233;e fin 2007, et ce coup-ci nous allons mettre un pied l&#224; o&#249; depuis 17ans de boulot, nous voulons enfin &#234;tre.
Chaque chose en son temps. Des gens comme Mike justement nous ont appris a rester humble et ne pas mettre la charrue avent les boeufs. Le partage, le travail, l'echange...l'esprit Ba&#239;fal quoi mais de mani&#232;re moderne.
Notre nouveau site 9eme concept sera en ligne dans une semaine et nous develloppons aussi une marque de t-shirt.

Voil&#224; pour le bref topo artbeau&sens, en tous cas merci pour ton temoignage.
_(Il y aussi les message priv&#233;s dans le forum si tu veux me contacter)

@plus,
 _


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2007)

Wahou, &#231;a me dirait bien des T-Shirt :love: , &#231;a sera en vente en ligne ?


----------



## NED (1 Juin 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Wahou, ça me dirait bien des T-Shirt :love: , ça sera en vente en ligne ?



OUI mon Globalou !
Rien que pour toi ! :love:
Encore un peu de patience....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Vais casser ma tirelire tiens !


----------



## dool (1 Juin 2007)

Moi je vais faire les poubelles pour le retrouver ce foutu blouson !!!! :rateau: :love:


----------



## artbeau&sens (1 Juin 2007)

Vivement une retrospective à beaubourg, une biennale au jeu de paume, une reconnaissance mondiale... que la côte de vos oeuvres actuelles, futures et surtout passées se multiplient à la hauteur des stocks options de noël forgeard ("joyeux noël, t'es viré, t'as gagné le jack spot")... que les éboueurs qui ont récupéré cette veste puissent s'acheter un conteneur à tri sélectif neuf en platine !
Heureux les écureuils qui ont tresorisé vos premières uvres,
Bonnes pioches pour les fourmis qui ont mis de côté ls nappes en papier griffonné au café !


----------



## artbeau&sens (1 Juin 2007)

Ouaih ! J'ai retrouvé 2 bouteilles desperados collector qui croupissaient avec d'autres de coca opération spéciale sérigraphiées. Une avec un espèce de lézard qui peint un autoportrait avec écrit "barcelona", et une autre de ned avec des motifs tribaux, un cheval (?), un lézard croisé batracien, un dragon, des oiseaux... quel bestiaire !
Je met cela au coffre et je reviens...


----------



## artbeau&sens (1 Juin 2007)

J'ai même eut la montre collector "Newlook" mais je l'ai trop usé pour en déceler encore la patte du 9eme concept. dommage !
Ahh !!! Newlook...


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2007)

_la prochaine fois, essaye de te souvenir de tout &#231;a en un seul message&#8230; d'avance merci ! 
_


----------



## NED (1 Juin 2007)

artbeau&sens a dit:


> J'ai même eut la montre collector "Newlook" mais je l'ai trop usé pour en déceler encore la patte du 9eme concept. dommage !
> Ahh !!! Newlook...



Ha la montre Newlook !
C'est vrai qu'on a bossé quand même 5 ans avec eux.
Au moins à l'époque c'était une vraie équipe de reporters, plus comme maintenant avec des sujets prémachés.

Allez on arrete de papoter. Un peu d'image que diantre !
Une petite mise en bouche avant l'arrivée du site :


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Juin 2007)

Voila, &#231;a y est tu recommences &#224; peindre avec ton sang........ .........



..............j'aime bien.


----------



## NED (17 Juillet 2007)

_Le voili le voilà
tout beau tout chaud !_
*LE NOUVEAU SITE DU 9ème !!!

ICI !*


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2007)

Z'avez juste oubli&#233; d'envoy&#233; une newsletter pour l'ouverture 

Euh, ils sont o&#249; les T-shirts ? :rose:


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Z'avez juste oublié d'envoyé une newsletter pour l'ouverture
> 
> Euh, ils sont où les T-shirts ? :rose:



Portail www.009.fr


----------



## Redoch (19 Juillet 2007)

J'ai déjà fais ma petite commende!!!....


----------



## NED (19 Juillet 2007)

Redoch a dit:


> J'ai déjà fais ma petite commende!!!....



Jolie commande mon Redo // MERCI //
Ca ne devrait pas tarder arriver.....

Allez c'est qui le prochain?
_Il est beau Il est beau mon t-shirt !!!     _


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2007)

bah ils sont bien beau oui, mais il n'y en a pas en noir


----------



## NED (20 Juillet 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> bah ils sont bien beau oui, mais il n'y en a pas en noir



Pour l'instant on &#224; grave investi, on commence tranquilement au niveau du nombre de mod&#232;les. Mais il y a quand m&#234;me le noir a rayures ! Il y aura d'autres mod&#232;les &#224; la rentr&#233;e. Il faut d&#233;j&#224; vendre ceux qu'on a produits + les bouquins, stick et affiches.
C'est pas La redoute non plus.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juillet 2007)

yenna pas un avec la rouennaise dessus ?


----------



## NED (20 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> yenna pas un avec la rouennaise dessus ?



Il me faudrait déjà une belle photo d'elle pour la dessiner...ensuite pourquoi pas si ca le fait.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juillet 2007)

quel killer !!!


----------



## teo (20 Juillet 2007)

Tr&#232;s beau tout &#231;a


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> _Le voili le voilà
> tout beau tout chaud !_
> *LE NOUVEAU SITE DU 9ème !!!
> 
> ICI !*



Fait soif... c'est quand le vernissage NED ?


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Fait soif... c'est quand le vernissage NED ?



Arf il est drôle le rambouilleteux, tu lui envoies les invits, il vient même pô.... 
Mais bon je l'aime quand même hein.....


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juillet 2007)

t'es pas encore parti ???


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> t'es pas encore parti ???



Demain soir.
Ma femme me chourave la caisse encore lundi pour son taf.
Départ pour Quimper vers 20H.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Arf il est drôle le rambouilleteux, tu lui envoies les invits, il vient même pô....



Ben, ta party, elle commence alors que j'ai pas quitté le taf alors...   

La prochaine, fais-çà le WE


----------



## Redoch (30 Juillet 2007)

Une party où ça?


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2007)

hep les gars, encore un post comme &#231;a et j'envoie le sujet au bar&#8230;


----------



## NED (17 Octobre 2007)

*C'est programmé !!!!
  EXPOSITION 9eme CONCEPT à BEAUBOURG !!!  
"PEINTURE FRAICHE
Face à Face avec le 9eme CONCEPT"
A LA GALERIE DES ENFANTS
*








Vernissage le 25 oct en fin de journée
_*UNIQUEMENT SUR INVITATION !!!*_
Pour ceux qui sont sur le listing ils vont recevoir le carton, pour les autres envoyez moi par MP vos adresses postales.

Après c'est jusqu'au 14 janvier.
Ouvert tous les jours sauf le mardi (normal c'est un musée quand même).
Nous peingnons en direct, presence des artistes le mercredi samsdi et dimanche de 14H à 18H.

TOUTES LES INFOS :  ICI 

Viendez nombreux pour nous voir , l'expo est evolutive et interractive pour tous publics...​


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Octobre 2007)

On parle de vous sur &#233;tapes


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2007)

Aaah ca y est , programmé 
Très bien

Et puis c'est un beau 9 è concept  plein de nouveautés

En passant
 je suis particulierement interessé par
Nous pei*n*gnons en direct,

Connaissant NED ca ce fera dans la bonne humeur et  sans* N*
 :rateau:  

, presence des artistes le mercredi samsdi et dimanche de 14H à 18H.

 le ventredi le jardi et lunedi , y a personne?  :rateau:  

 je sais NED , je sais , t'es à la bourre, courant en tous sens , le clavier  a  glissé , pas assez de café,  tout ca.
 tu sais bien que c'est juste un petit clin d'oeil pô messan, tu me connais, je pouvais pas resister...


----------



## guytantakul (17 Octobre 2007)

Arh ! Moi &#231;a m'a fait bien rigoler en tout cas !


----------



## NED (18 Octobre 2007)

Si j'écris comme je peins, ça promet !!!


----------



## guytantakul (18 Octobre 2007)

Tout à fait !
Ne pas se laisser enfermer par la routine, chercher d'autres combinaisons formelles, inventer un langage ! 
Continue comme ça !  

(moi je suis un vieux jaloux aigri de toute manière)


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2007)

je pense à un détail

le 25 c'est dans une semaine
le mailing papier, il part quand? Déjà parti?
( y va m' dire qu'il en sait rien)

Parce que , l'envoi dernier moment, avec  les grèves tout ca ...
ca peut arriver fin de semaine ... prochaine.  
( ca fait un moment que j'attends ce fameux jour , ce serait bête de louper à cause d'aléas...)

 j'espère ne pas avoir soulevé un point de conflit avec le responsable des RP


----------



## NED (18 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> je pense à un détail
> 
> le 25 c'est dans une semaine
> le mailing papier, il part quand? Déjà parti?
> ...



Les invitations Listing 9eme partent demain matin, donc ca devrait quand-même arriver début de semaine prochaine.
Et pi sinon tant pis faudra payer l'entrée de la galerie des enfants pour les autres jours...ché même pu combien ça coûte tiens.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2007)

ok 
Merci

je viens de voir que la grève à la Poste est assez peu suivie
 ca devrait arriver à temps
( donc on se verra  sans doute _Jardi_  )


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2007)

J'ai viendu.( Ainsi que plusieurs autres Macgéens amateurs d'Art)
C'est très bien.

Le travail est en droite ligne de celui habituel du 9 e concept
L'accent est mis sur travail en devenir et interaction

*Les plus -pratiques- d'être à Beaubourg coté visiteurs

-Comme c'est une"expo temporaire" du Centre , une partie des visiteurs venant pour une autre expo a la possibilité de découvrir "autre chose- autrement"

-Artistes travaillant en direct  et avec qui le visiteur peut bavarder
Ca c'est très bien pour certans visiteurs qui ne vont pas dans les " portes ouvertes" ou autres "performances".
Et je témoigne , les artistes ne mordent pas

- mur où visiteurs peuvent dessiner

-parcours d'enquête ludique pour enfants ( on est tous enfants  on peut tous participer)

- le visiteur peut emprunter une oeuvre
(15 jours contre caution)

Entrée à l'expo intégrée dans le prix d'entrée global des expos ( en gros  10- 8  et gratuit pour moins de 18 ans +pass divers)

je recommanderai


----------



## teo (26 Octobre 2007)

Itou  Bien mise en place, ludique et la proximité avec les artistes est là: c'est l'intérêt. les gamins se régalent de dessiner sur les murs en rapport ou pas avec les tableaux qui les entourent. A chaque passage, les travaux exposés changent suivant l'évolution de la production des artistes.

Certaines petites toiles me font craquer. Mettre des pépètes de côté, comme pour alxbizar 

Ca me fait regretter de ne pas avoir moins de 12 ans et de ne pas avoir de momes pour louer une uvre 15 jours 

Ravi d'avoir croisé -_trop rapidement_- Franswa, keskilégran


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2007)

Merci d'être viendu les gens...c'était bien cool.
Désolé de ne pas avoir été très présent tout le temps car il y avait beaucoup de monde pour le vernissage (comme d'hab :style.

Mais n'hesitez pas à repasser plus trankilou le week-end avec famille et enfants, ça sera plus facile de discutailler voire se boire un café à la mezzanine du centre...
ENCORE MERCI A TOUS.

NED...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> il y avait beaucoup de monde pour le vernissage (comme d'hab :style.


surtout  à l'open bar
 

( bougez pas je sais où est la porte)


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> surtout  &#224; l'open bar
> 
> 
> ( bougez pas je sais o&#249; est la porte)



Rhaa ptin !
Tu sais c'est bien nous les premiers malheureux sur ce coup l&#224;.
car normalement le 9eme Concept est direct sponso par D&#233;sp&#233; et heineken pour tout &#233;v&#232;nement, mais en Mus&#233;e et de plus &#224; la galerie des enfants (loi Evin) c'est interdit !!!
   
Bref il faudra attendre qu'on fasse notre expo au 6&#232;me peut &#234;tre un jour....
car la haut on peut faire un vernissage avec le champagne car il y a le bar juxtapos&#233; a l'espace d'expo. 
Mais l&#224; va falloir attendre quelques ann&#233;es je pense...voire qu'on soit mort m&#234;me...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2007)

A ce propos 
la scénographie  de l'expo fait que les " stands d'artistes" sont sous des gros spots
Les pauvres souffrent de la chaleur.*
Certains malins  avaient amené leur eau   ( petite bouteille mais  les suivantes seront certainement des 1,5 l)

* cela n'en fait pas pour autant des artistes déséchés aigris , loin de là


----------



## ederntal (28 Octobre 2007)

J'ai fait un post sur mon blog avec des photos que j'ai prise &#224; l'expo.
Vraiment sympa, comme d'hab... je repasserai s&#251;rement un de c'est quatre.
Bravo!

Photo de l'expo sur mon blog











J'ai vraiment ador&#233; l'id&#233;e de faire participer les petits (et moins petits) &#224; partir de vos oeuvres!!!
​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Décembre 2007)

Attention !!! Peinture Fraîche à la 14ème minute.  

...dis donc le Ned il est concentré hein... !! ​


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2007)

j'ai comme souvent sur m6  "url séquence invalide" ( ou rien sur FF)


----------



## teo (14 Décembre 2007)

Pareil 

Bon, sinon, je vais peut-être passer dimanche avec ma petite nièce :love:


----------



## NED (19 Décembre 2007)

Bha vous avez pas les bon codecs pour les videos ou quoi?

Sinon oui ils filmaient pendant que je bossait alors faut faire serieux hein....


----------



## guytantakul (19 Décembre 2007)

Tiens, vendredi dernier, vers 4-5h du matin, je suis tombé sur un mur avec écrit : "le 9e concept vous offre cet espace d'expression" ou quelque chose dans le genre. Du côté d'Oberkampf, si je me souviens bien 
Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas eu tellement de trucs dessus...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Décembre 2007)

Vers 4 -5 h du matin...

Tu sortais imbibé d'une soirée bobo faussement canaille(facon  charbon -nouveau casino)?
:rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Décembre 2007)

Tu t'es pas fait mal ?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Décembre 2007)

c'est vrai que les chutes de mur , ca peut vous changer la vie , voire changer  tout un monde...*
( et je suis sûr que le 9 è concept le sait et l'a fait volontairement)

(* les chutes de rein aussi mais c'est une autre histoire)


----------



## guytantakul (19 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Vers 4 -5 h du matin...
> 
> Tu sortais imbibé d'une soirée bobo faussement canaille(facon  charbon -nouveau casino)?
> :rateau:



Voui, c'etait ça. Exactement. Je me suis fait chier comme pas possible dans ce rade (je ne connaissais pas le nom, mais charbon, ça me dit quelque chose - j'ai du lire ça sur une bouteille de gaz vide en déco, j'ai l'impression - avec une cabine de dj -médiocre- au-dessus). 
Une sortie avec la boite, département parisien. Mortel (au sens propre). J'abhorre ce genre de trucs. En revanche les 5 km à pied dans le frais pour regagner l'hôtel ont été bien plus enrichissants 



GlobalCut a dit:


> Tu t'es pas fait mal ?


Si un peu : une crampe en m'allongeant une fois arrivé à l'hotel, mais rien de bien grave. 
Je manque juste un peu d'exercice.



pascalformac a dit:


> les chutes de rein aussi mais c'est une autre histoire


Ben raconte, quoi... Te fais pas prier, toi, le roi de la nuit


----------



## NED (20 Décembre 2007)

Oui, on voulait faire comme dans l'expo à beaubourg avec les gamins, ecrire sur un tableau géant....Mais les gamins le font mieux.    

bref, les images parlent mieux de l'expo, allez voir ICI :


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=9è+pompidou

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/tag/9è/search/pompidou


----------



## NED (31 Janvier 2008)

Bon !
Beaubourg c'est fini.:rose: 






Merci à tous ceux qui sont passés nous voir.
J'ai pas encore regroupé toutes les photos, mais quand j'aurais du temps j'en mettrai quelques unes.
Néanmoins, nous allons préparer un bouquin la-dessus. Il risque de nous prendre pas mal de temps en élaboration mais ça va être un beau bouquin qui raconte une belle histoire.

D'Ici -là mon bouquin avec Stef carricondo sera sorti en Mars-Avril, vous aurrez quelque chose à vous mettre sous la dent en même temps que la sortie des nouveaux collectors Desérados au printemps....


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Décembre 2008)

Juste pour avoir des nouvelles sur les prochaines expo 

Pendant l'expo à Beaubourg tu avais parlé d'un projet dans un bar parisien avec expo : c'est d'actualité, en cours, passé ?

@ +


----------

